# Hey--these go to 11



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

11

Check out the other ones too.


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhVWJgIzftE
I'll post this before someone else does LOL


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Gilliangirl said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AhVWJgIzftE
> I'll post this before someone else does LOL


That's why I have a JCM900, they go to 20 :smile:









Apparently, even 20 isn't enough these days:
Nigel Tufnel talking about Joe Satriani


----------



## Ripper (Jul 1, 2006)

My Ampeg VL series goes to 24 :rockon2:


----------



## Wheeman (Dec 4, 2007)

My pants go to 12.

But seriously folks, my Fender Hot Rod goes to 12. When every other bloke is at 10 with no where to go, I've got an extra 2 notches to push me over the edge.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

But did you see the size of the controls on that link?
That's like going to 11,000,000!:smile:


----------

